

What Dating Is Like - fredwu
http://fredwu.me/post/861485139/whatdatingislike-what-dating-is-like

======
hedonist
Couple of tips, bro:

(1) Trying hanging out with women, not girls, for a change.

(2) And forget "dating" in the hopelessly broken American sense.

And finally:

(3) it's interesting that basically all of the analogies he draws are to
frameworks, and not to programing, or more specifically _hacking_. Yes, women
are different (in some ways very different) from men. But rather than thinking
of the "object" of your desire as some horribly convoluted framework or buggy
consumer app, a better analogy might be to a deep programming problem, or some
area of mathematics you just need to wrap your head around a little bit to
understand (on its own terms, not yours).

But once you do, everything will make a lot more sense. And trust me, you'll
be getting laid a lot more often, too.

